# AED success - how long until you felt better?



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

For those of you have taken an anti-epileptic drug like Tegretol, Trileptal, Topomax, Lamictal, etc. and it made you feel better, how long did it take for your medication to "kick in" and start showing its positive effects? How long overall did it take to "recover"? I've been on Topomax for just over a week now (on 250 mg) so any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!

Heather


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

I've been on 200 mg for months now and i dont feel any benefits feels more like a placebo know thats not what you wanna hear but i hope you have better luck with it then i have good luck ...


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you on Topomax as well along with an antidepressant? I'm on 300 mg of Effexor too and 1 mg of klonopin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Well what exactly are you talking about, i mean, i'm on klonopin which is a fast acting more of a quick relief drug, are you asking about the klonopin or a different med?? cuz if its the klonopin you should feel the effects the first time you take it, in fact it more wears off as you keep taking it unfortunately


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, im retarted, i read that completely wrong, disregard what i said, sorry haha


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

hd83 im on zyprexa lamictal depakote topamax and they all feel like sleeping pills with no positive benefits i also take klonopin which is the only med that has any good results for me they just added in zoloft but its way to early to tell how that will go ...


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for the replies! hope the zoloft helps, don't give up hope - you'll find the right combo soon


----------

